# Can't stop pop-up serving.adsrevenue.clicksor.net



## knc1020 (Dec 9, 2007)

I need help trying to get rid of a pop-message that I keep getting from McAfee Site Advisor. They are bogging my system down - sometimes 30+ of the same pop-ups over and over. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello knc1020 and welcome to TSF,

Please follow the instructions in our sticky topic *(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log* 

Do not post the logs here. Create a thread in the *HijackThis Log Help* section.


**Please note the HijackThis Help section of the forum is very busy, so please familiarize yourself with the Bumping Rules also found in Step 5 of our sticky topic mentioned above. One of our Analysts will review your log as soon as possible.


----------

